# BubbleSort - Ausgabe



## GeWiTTeR (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo, ich habe hier eine BubbleSort Methode mit BlueJ geschrieben (bzw. mehr kopiert^^) aber egal. Mein Problem ist das die Ausgabe der Zahlen nicht klappt. Nice wäre die Ausgabe der Zahlen vor dem Sortieren und nach dem Sortieren. Aber kriege das nicht hin. Hier mein Code:


```
public class BubbleSort
{
    private int[] a;
    private int n;

    // übernimmt ein Array und sortiert es mit Bubblesort
    public void sort(int[] a_)
    {
        a=a_;
        n=a.length;
        bubbleSort();
        //System.out.println(int[a]);

    }

    // sortiert das Array mit Bubblesort
    private void bubbleSort()
    {
        int i, j;
        for (i=n; i>1; i--)
            for (j=1; j<i; j++)
                vergleiche(j-1, j);


    }

    // vergleicht und vertauscht ggf. zwei Einträge im Array
    private void vergleiche(int i, int j)
    {
        if (a[i]>a[j])
            tausche(i, j);

    }

    // vertauscht zwei Einträge im Array
    private void tausche(int i, int j)
    {
        int t=a[i];
        a[i]=a[j];
        a[j]=t;

    }

}
```

Ich weiß das diese Methode eig (hoffentlich funktioniert, tuts jedenfalls wenn man es inspiziert mit BlueJ) funktioniert. Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar. Bitte nicht zu kompliziert ^^


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2008)

was hat die Ausgabe mit BubbleSort zu tun?

erstelle dir eine neue Testklasse mit genau 1-2 Zeilen Code bisher:
ein Deklaration eines Arrays mit drei Elementen

----

so nun kann man überlegen dieses auszugeben,
schon mal irgendwas von Arrays gehört?
man kann sie mit einer for-Schleife durchlaufen, im obigen Code ist auch ein Beispiel, wenn auch unnötig kompliziert
das beste Verständnis dazu ergibt sich aus einem ganz grundlegenden Array-Kapitel in einem Lehrbuch

also, Array per Schleife durchlaufen, jeden Wert mit System.out.print() oder println() ausgeben


----------



## Landei (9. Dez 2008)

java.lang.Arrays.toString(deinIntArrayHier) ist dein Freund (falls du keine Schleifen magst)


----------

